# HP Translation



## axe van ecks (4. April 2002)

Wisst ihr wo ich n Tool / Script herbekomm mit dem ich ne HP übersetzen lassen kann?
Am besten wäre es wenn man es noch in die HP als Drop Down Menü (für die einzelnen Sprache, ich brauche Englisch und Französisch) einbinden kann

thx & peace


----------



## AKM<2b> (5. April 2002)

ähm
geh mal auf http://www.freetranslation.com un schaus dir an....
funzt besser als ich dachte
Hier mal ein Beispiel wie er die tutorials News seite übersetzt

Check diz out 

Mann kann Deutsch aber nur in English überstzen..
Is zwar nicht wirklich was du wolltest aber so gehts auch

auch lustig .. Wir in english Hier

2b


----------



## axe van ecks (5. April 2002)

ok thx Französisch is momentan eh noch nicht so wichtig, vielleicht fügen die das ja dann noch hinzu...

thx & peace


----------

